#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Haags radicalisme of simplisme?

## Ali Eddaoudi

*Haags radicalisme of simplisme?*  

Moslims hebben de laatste tijd heel wat moeten aanhoren. Ze staan volop in de belangstelling. Het lijkt erop dat ze niet opgewassen zijn tegen de stroom opiniestukken, achtergrondverhalen, discussieprogrammas en symposia 
De weinige reacties die van moslimzijde komen, blijven helaas oppervlakkig en politiek correct. Het is de moslim in Nederland nog niet gelukt om assertief en adequaat te reageren, zonder meteen voor radicaal of achterlijk uitgemaakt te worden. De hetze tegen moslims is nooit zo erg geweest als de afgelopen drie jaar. Soms voelt het alsof ik in de Middeleeuwen beland ben en bekruipt mij meteen de angst dat het nooit meer gaat goed komen. Wat moeten onze kinderen straks wel niet van elkaar vinden? Gaan ze straks ook elkaars cultuur voor achterlijk uitmaken? Lang leve de vrijheid en het vrije woord. Geweldig hoor van een samenleving die zichzelf zo op de borst klopt! 
Ik heb altijd de hoop gehad dat juist de jongere generaties het beter met elkaar zouden gaan vinden, maar ik schrik steeds vaker van de jeugd. Als leraar op een middelbare school kom ik veel kinderen tegen die erg simplistisch over hun medemens en multiculturele kwesties praten. Meningen worden alleen op mijn initiatief met elkaar gedeeld; er lijkt een taboe op dit onderwerp te berusten. Helaas hebben ouders de jongeren vergiftigd met hun vooroordelen en hun vaak ongefundeerde angsten. Wat moet ik met mooie verhalen over culturele diversiteit als ze dezelfde dag nog met een Mohammed B. en de moord op Theo van Gogh  en de daarmee gepaard gaande haatzaaiende woorden  worden geconfronteerd. Hoewel ik het nog geen reden vind om dan maar alle moslims over n kam te scheren, kan ik de frustraties wel begrijpen. Maar ik weiger aan een zekere collectieve boetedoening mee te doen. 
Mijn kinderen zien ook dat hun ouders voor achterlijk worden uitgemaakt, dat hun moeder die haar hoofddoek met eer draagt, wordt nagekeken, en soms zelfs wordt uitgescholden; dit is hun leerschool en referentiekader. Hoe kan ik mijn kinderen op latere leeftijd nog iets anders bijbrengen? Ze zullen mij waarschijnlijk te soft vinden en veel te geduldig. Zoals onze tweede generatie dat ook van onze ouders vindt. 
Het zou betreurenswaardig zijn als de islam en moslims synoniem zouden zijn geworden met extremisme en vrouwenhaters. Mijn geloof in deze samenleving, waarvan ik lang dacht dat zij niets tegen de islam had, neemt drastisch af. Radicalisme en fundamentalisme zijn begrippen die zich zelfs in het hart van onze democratie hebben weten te nestelen. Wie beweert dat tegenwoordig alleen gelovigen hiermee geassocieerd kunnen worden, heeft het goed mis. Menig Nederlandse politicus en criticus zijn in veel opzichten minstens zo extreem als welke christen, jood of moslim dan ook. Er is inderdaad een tweedeling aan het ontstaan, ditmaal die van geloof versus ongeloof. Dat deze samenleving meer en meer seculier geworden is, heeft ook tot gevolg gekregen dat er steeds minder vrije ruimte is voor diegenen die wel gelovig zijn. Met name moslims moeten het nu ontgelden. Sterker nog: de haat druipt er af. In alle opzichten valt waar te nemen hoe de verharding ten aanzien van moslims toeneemt. Het kabinet-Balkenende is het meest onvriendelijke bewind waar de moslims ooit mee te maken hebben gehad. Van de VVD verwacht ik geen wonderen, maar dat veel CDA-leden hun ziel verkopen, verbaast mij enorm. De rechtse houding van deze regering kan niet explicieter zijn dan dat ze nu is. 
Neem het asielbeleid, dat is aangescherpt om vooral vluchtelingen uit moslimlanden te kunnen weren. Dit geldt ook voor de zogeheten importbruiden en -bruidegommen. De kreten als dicht met die grenzen en vol is vol neemt men nog net niet in de mond, maar je hoeft geen politicoloog te zijn om de beleidsdoelstellingen te kunnen duiden. 
Het debat over het islamitisch onderwijs is ook zon heet hangijzer. Het zou hier gaan om kansarme, zwarte scholen, maar u dacht toch niet dat de gemiddelde aanhanger van de VVD- zich om die arme kinderen met achterstand bekommert? Een andere voor mij onbegrijpelijke gedachte gaat over jongeren die crimineel gedrag vertonen of van terrorisme verdacht worden. Deze jongens moeten we, als het aan de regering ligt, het paspoort afnemen en een enkeltje Casablanca geven. Is dit soms De hoe-haal-ik-de-integratie-onderuit-show? Mensen moeten zich Nederlander gaan voelen en integreren, maar als het niet gaat zoals we willen dan nemen we de paspoorten af en zetten we ze over de grens.
Dus in plaats van te stoppen mensen als anders te beschouwen en hun religie te accepteren, gooit intellectueel Nederland nog meer olie op het vuur. Waarom niet gewoon gezegd waar het op neerkomt? Dat lijkt me uiterst relevant voor dit debat. Nu kan dat nog. Want van onopgeleide en onmondige moslims hoeven we niet zo veel weerstand te verwachten. Zij sluiten zich vaak op in hun koffie- en gebedshuizen, schreeuwen op de Beverwijkse zwarte markt hun longen uit het lijf om van hun tomaten en komkommers af te komen. Maar voor politieke en maatschappelijke issues lopen zij niet warm. Toch denk ik dat Nederland zich verschrikkelijk vergist, de huidige ontwikkelingen onderschat. Misschien doet zij wel hetzelfde als in de tijd met de mensen uit Ambon, met dit verschil dat de islamitische gemeenschap straks vele malen groter zal zijn. Zij wordt bovendien vanuit een sterk geloof in de islam genspireerd en zal zich bij meer tegenwerking en verdrukking nog meer naar binnen gaan keren. Welke integratiegedachte blijft er dan nog over? Is intellectueel Nederland niet in staat om dit in te zien en het debat daarom wat te temperen of een andere wenteling te geven? We zullen niets anders oogsten dan wat we vandaag de dag met elkaar zaaien!

Vaak wordt mij het verwijt gemaakt dat ik zo negatief denk over het land waar ik alles aan te danken zou hebben. Wat kan ik zeggen over een land waar we elkaar op straat nog nauwelijks groeten en waar de Tokkies tot volksvermaak nr. 1 zijn geworden? Een zielige vertoning van een volk dat anderen voor achterlijk uitmaakt Maar er is gelukkig meer dan dit.
Mijn liefde voor dit land blijft groot. Natuurlijk voel ik mij met enige regelmaat ongewenst of zelfs uitgespuugd, maar dat zegt nog helemaal niets over de kleuren rood, wit en blauw waar ik gepast trots op ben. Uit de grond van mijn hart durf ik te stellen dat Nederland een van de betere landen is om in te leven. Net als veel andere allochtonen heb ik niets tegen dit land, maar meer tegen een deel van haar ingezeten die meteen met hun meningklaarstaan. Maar ach, Nederland is meer dan het multiculturele gezeur van de laatste jaren. 
Wanneer ik aan dit land denk, dan denk ik aan de vakanties aan de Zeeuwse kusten. Een Marokkaanse Nederlander in een stacaravan, temidden van al die blauwogige, blonde mannen en vrouwen (over stereotypen gesproken!). Vaak genoeg liep ik met mijn donkere kop door de duinen van de waddeneilanden. Erg aardig die mensen daar, zo aardig dat ik me eigenlijk geen moment anders voelde. Dat zijn ook dingen die ik graag naar voren breng. Dat een stel politici van het zieltjes winnen prioriteit nr. 1 heeft gemaakt, betekent niet dat ik geen oog meer heb voor de mooie kanten van ons land. Misschien ook niet meer dan logisch als je 31 jaar bent en al vanaf je zevende hier woont? Ik voel daardoor een sterke verbondenheid met Nederland. Het is net een huwelijk, er zijn wel eens wat ruzies of opstootjes, maar je hebt elkaar toch altijd lief. 
Het is in Den Haag net Sesamstraat: toch altijd weer een goed eind. Met Tommy (Zalm) en Super Grover (Balkenende) aan het roer kun je ook niet anders verwachten. Dan heb je nog Koekiemonster (Wilders), die zijn buikje nog wel rond zal eten met datgene waarmee hij nu zo druk is. Hij en zijn volgelingen krijgen een koekje van eigen deeg als ze in gaan zien dat er meer is dan islam en moslims waar ze zo op hameren. 
Maar ze menen het altijd wel goed met ons kikkerlandje. Dat is het trieste van alles. Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat iedereen het goed meent met alles wat met Nederland te maken heeft. 
Mijn oplossing; Laat je speelgoed staan, schuif gezellig aan!

Ali Eddaoudi

----------


## mussie77

Wat betreft het laatste stuk......beter kan het niet gezegd worden

Ik heb van de winter gezien dat integratie wel is gelukt.....

Picture this....

Buiten een laag met sneeuw.....en daar komt een antilliaan aan op de fiets met handschoenen aan en een dikke bondmuts....om naar ze werk te gaan......

hoezo mislukte integratie????  :chef:   :ole:

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *Haags radicalisme of simplisme?  
> 
> Moslims hebben de laatste tijd heel wat moeten aanhoren. Ze staan volop in de belangstelling. Het lijkt erop dat ze niet opgewassen zijn tegen de stroom opiniestukken, achtergrondverhalen, discussieprogrammas en symposia 
> De weinige reacties die van moslimzijde komen, blijven helaas oppervlakkig en politiek correct. Het is de moslim in Nederland nog niet gelukt om assertief en adequaat te reageren, zonder meteen voor radicaal of achterlijk uitgemaakt te worden. De hetze tegen moslims is nooit zo erg geweest als de afgelopen drie jaar. Soms voelt het alsof ik in de Middeleeuwen beland ben en bekruipt mij meteen de angst dat het nooit meer gaat goed komen. Wat moeten onze kinderen straks wel niet van elkaar vinden? Gaan ze straks ook elkaars cultuur voor achterlijk uitmaken? Lang leve de vrijheid en het vrije woord. Geweldig hoor van een samenleving die zichzelf zo op de borst klopt! 
> Ik heb altijd de hoop gehad dat juist de jongere generaties het beter met elkaar zouden gaan vinden, maar ik schrik steeds vaker van de jeugd. Als leraar op een middelbare school kom ik veel kinderen tegen die erg simplistisch over hun medemens en multiculturele kwesties praten. Meningen worden alleen op mijn initiatief met elkaar gedeeld; er lijkt een taboe op dit onderwerp te berusten. Helaas hebben ouders de jongeren vergiftigd met hun vooroordelen en hun vaak ongefundeerde angsten. Wat moet ik met mooie verhalen over culturele diversiteit als ze dezelfde dag nog met een Mohammed B. en de moord op Theo van Gogh  en de daarmee gepaard gaande haatzaaiende woorden  worden geconfronteerd. Hoewel ik het nog geen reden vind om dan maar alle moslims over n kam te scheren, kan ik de frustraties wel begrijpen. Maar ik weiger aan een zekere collectieve boetedoening mee te doen. 
> Mijn kinderen zien ook dat hun ouders voor achterlijk worden uitgemaakt, dat hun moeder die haar hoofddoek met eer draagt, wordt nagekeken, en soms zelfs wordt uitgescholden; dit is hun leerschool en referentiekader. Hoe kan ik mijn kinderen op latere leeftijd nog iets anders bijbrengen? Ze zullen mij waarschijnlijk te soft vinden en veel te geduldig. Zoals onze tweede generatie dat ook van onze ouders vindt. 
> Het zou betreurenswaardig zijn als de islam en moslims synoniem zouden zijn geworden met extremisme en vrouwenhaters. Mijn geloof in deze samenleving, waarvan ik lang dacht dat zij niets tegen de islam had, neemt drastisch af. Radicalisme en fundamentalisme zijn begrippen die zich zelfs in het hart van onze democratie hebben weten te nestelen. Wie beweert dat tegenwoordig alleen gelovigen hiermee geassocieerd kunnen worden, heeft het goed mis. Menig Nederlandse politicus en criticus zijn in veel opzichten minstens zo extreem als welke christen, jood of moslim dan ook. Er is inderdaad een tweedeling aan het ontstaan, ditmaal die van geloof versus ongeloof. Dat deze samenleving meer en meer seculier geworden is, heeft ook tot gevolg gekregen dat er steeds minder vrije ruimte is voor diegenen die wel gelovig zijn. Met name moslims moeten het nu ontgelden. Sterker nog: de haat druipt er af. In alle opzichten valt waar te nemen hoe de verharding ten aanzien van moslims toeneemt. Het kabinet-Balkenende is het meest onvriendelijke bewind waar de moslims ooit mee te maken hebben gehad. Van de VVD verwacht ik geen wonderen, maar dat veel CDA-leden hun ziel verkopen, verbaast mij enorm. De rechtse houding van deze regering kan niet explicieter zijn dan dat ze nu is. 
> Neem het asielbeleid, dat is aangescherpt om vooral vluchtelingen uit moslimlanden te kunnen weren. Dit geldt ook voor de zogeheten importbruiden en -bruidegommen. De kreten als dicht met die grenzen en vol is vol neemt men nog net niet in de mond, maar je hoeft geen politicoloog te zijn om de beleidsdoelstellingen te kunnen duiden. 
> ...


Geplaatst door Falankinsi:
Alles zal reg kom. Wat een somber beeld aschetst u toch van een van de beste zo niet allerbeste land ter wereld.
Ik ga verder niet in op uw beeld wat u van Nederland geeft.
Het zijn incidentele zaken en hebben altijd al plaats gevonden.
Voor de goede orde: ik ben 74 jaar en er is tijdens de loop van mijn leeftijd heel wat veranderd. En dat is maar goed ook want stilstanis achteruitgang.
Doe eens wat optimistischer dat bevorderd ook de vreugde van kinderen.
Nederland is geen duivels land. 
Mijn beste groeten 
Joh.

----------


## phoenix

Gaarne verontschuldigen van Uw kant!!

Wij als Ambonese en Indische gemeenschap willen op generlei wijze vergeleken worden met Uw situatie !
Terugkijkend op de geschiedenis, hebben wij ons ingezet voor de Staat der Nederlanden. Wij hebben eeuwen heen grote offers moeten brengen voor datgene wat Nederland nu is geworden. Kunt U dat ook zeggen ?
Heeft U er wel bij stil gestaan dat wij tijdens de tweede wereldoorlog in Japanse internerings en concentratiekampen hebben gezeten, waarbij velen van ons de dood vonden ?
Het "koude" onthaal in Nederland, en de belofte van terugkeer wat nooit is nagekomen ? Wij hebben ons tegen wil en dank wel geintgreerd, en zijn daarom gerespecteerd. U heeft nog altijd Uw paspoort om terug te keren naar land van herkomst. Kunt U dat ook van ons stellen ?
Is het is een ereschuld van de Staat der Nederlanden alleen naar ons toe, waar uw bevolkigsgroep totaal niets mee te maken heeft. !!!
Als U uw geschiedenins van Uw land en Nederland goed bestudeerd had, dan had U geweten dat Nederland al eeuwen lang gezamenlijk met andere Europese landen diverse oorlogen gevoerd had tegen diverse Noord-Afrikaanse landen waaronder Uw land.
Dit omdat de handel structureel werd belemmerd door voortdurende piraterij van divese Bey-dommen, Sultanaten, etc. etc. !!

Ik stel dat U ver buiten Uw boekje gaat, om Uw situatie met die van Ambon vergelijkt.

----------


## Falankinsi

Beantwoord door Falankinsi.
Inderdaad Phoenix. De heer Ali Eldaoudi kent de geschiedenis van de
Nederlanders niet tijdens het koloniale tijdperk. Ambonnezen en Molukkers hebben zich tijdens de strijd tegen de Japanners in de Tweede Wereldoorlog immer loyaal opgesteld tegenover de Nederlandse regering en hebben daar een grote tol voor betaald.
Dit is totaal in tegenspraak met de hier wonende Nederlanders van Marokkaanse afkomst. De heer Ali Eldaoudi had zich eerdt maar eens moeten verdiepen in de verhoudingen tussen Nederland en Ambon.
Kennelijk gezien zijn uitspraak heeft hij dit verhaal uit zijn mouw geschud wat ik niet waardeer. Het is inderdaad zo dat Nederland zich niet van zijn beste zijde heeft laten zien. De ereschuld dient nog betaald te worden.
De heer Ali Eldaoudi dient zich beter op de hoogte te stellen.
Falankinsi.

----------


## phoenix

Beste Falanski,

Vreemd dat het antwoord van de andere kant nu uitblijft.
Men beseft niet Hoe tolerant Nederland is.
Ikzelf heb jarenlang in Brunei en Abu-Dhabi (Golf-Emiraat) gewerkt, bij uitstek Islamitisch georinteerde landen.
Als gast en werknemer heb ik mij dus aan moeten passen aan de cultuur. Geen probleem.
Echter de intolerantie van de andere zijde heb ik volle omvang mogen aanschouwen, naar degenen die zich niet aanpasten.

Een treffend voorbeeld, welke altijd is bijgebleven is een voorval in Abu Dhabi. Bij het overlijden van een familielid van de Sjeik, werd eenieder maar dan ook eenieder verplicht om 6 weken een zwarte band om de arm te dragen.
Twee engelse collega's welke dat 1 dag verzuimden, werden de dag daarop bezocht door 3 politie-agenten met een autochtone supervisor van de olieraffinaderij van Abu Dhabi. Deze kwam persoonlijk hun een vliegticket overhandigen met ontslagverklaring, waarbij ze direct gescorteerd door de drie politie agenten naar het vliegveld.
Ik heb legio van dat soort incidenten gezien.

Mijn familie is zelf over de gehele wereld uitgewaaierd, en ook her en der aangetrouwd met verschillende culturen met geloofsuitingen.

In alle gevallen twee stelregels:

Wil je deel uitmaken van betreffende land en cultuur, dan zal je er gemotiveerd alles aan doen om te integreren.

Wil je niet integreren, dan ben je te gast en heb je de regels te respecteren. Consequentie is dan wel dat je niet de voorrechten van je gastheer gaat opeisen onder het mom van "Islamitisch empowerment".

Islam was ten tijde van Mohammed, rond 500 zeer tolerant, progressief en leergierig. Hierbij werd dus kennis afkomstig uit het verre Oosten en de oude wereld vastgelegd, verzameld en vertaald. Deze werd door de Islamitische wereld weer verfijnd en aangevuld met nieuwe kennis.
Vanaf de donkere middeleeuwen tot aan 1500 in Europa, heeft de Rooms-Katholieke kerk getracht de kennis en liefst de mensen erbij op de brandstapel te zetten of verketteren.
Met name Nederland (en Engeland) is een van de landen in Europa geweest, die meer dan 80 jaar gevochten heeft om verlichting, progressie maar vooral vrijheid van meningsuiting te creren, en heeft daarbij de toevloed van al dan niet getalenteerde verschoppelingen omarmd. Mede hierdoor had Nederland een zeer positieve afstraling van progressie naar andere landen van Europa. (afgezien van het donkere koloniale verleden)

Echter nadat de Ottomanen voor de poorten van Wenen werden teruggeslagen in 1683 door een verbond van Polen, Oostenrijks/Duitse coalitie onder Sobieski, is het met Europa op alle gebieden eigenlijk relatief voor de wind gegaan. De voortgang van de Islam leek echter een halt toe geroepen te zijn, waarbij geen progressie meer "leek" waar te nemen.
De soms zeer intolerantie (geloofs?) culturele gedragspatronen is niet in overeenstemming te brengen met waar Nederland voor staat. 
Daar de basis van ieder geloof en zelfs geschriften hetzelfde is, kan hier dus geen sprake van geloofsconflicten zijn. Echter wel het agressief doorstampen van eigen regionale culturele waarden en normen onder het vaandel van Islam.

De uitgangspunten blijft dan nog steeds:
Integreren in Nederland, of je als je dat niet wil dan ben je gast en pas je jezelf aan de huisregels.
Ikzelf heb ook bij Marokkaanse vrienden gewoond in Marokko, maar ik assimileer daar dan wel in de maatschappij.



Phoenix

----------


## Falankinsi

Beste Phoenix,
Ik heb met zeer grote aandacht je antwoord gelezen. Het antwoord waarin je een lichte telerustelling aan het adres van de heer Ali Eldaoudi laat merken moet toch tot hem doordringen of leest hij maandelijks zijn mailtjes??
Uw ruime ervaring en in het bijzonder de staten waar de Islam wordt beleden komt mij zeer bekend voor. Mijn broer heeft ook in een van de staten die u noemt zijn arbeidsterrein gehad en uit de verhalen die hij mij vertelde komt uw verhaal geheel overeen met zijn ervaringen.
Ik heb altijd een wat beklemmend gevoel wanneer van de zijde van hen die de Islam belijden altijd het gelijk aan hun kant willen en zullen hebben. De strakke lijnen die het Calvinisme uitstraalde waarvan ik ook deel uitmaak is gelukkig in deze tijd wat verzacht echter wel met het behoud van de menselijke waarden.
Ja, het tolerante beleid (gedogen bijna alles) is nu min of meer een streep gehaald en we worden nu tot de werkelijkheid geroepen en dat is maar goed ook.
Met tenslotte mijn waardering uitsprekend voor uw waardevolle verhaal
wat dan ook de waarheid inhoud doe ik u mijn hartelijke groeten en wens u het beste in dit wel heel waardevolle Nederland dat als beste land ter wereld bekend staat en zo ook moet blijven met voor elkaar respect.

----------


## Rebel_1963

> _Geplaatst door phoenix_ 
> [B]Gaarne verontschuldigen van Uw kant!!
> 
> Wij als Ambonese en Indische gemeenschap willen op generlei wijze vergeleken worden met Uw situatie !


En toch zijn er raakvlakken wat dat betreft. Waren de Molukkers terroristen in 1975/'77, zijn de moslims/marokkanen dat nu.

----------


## geld0270

De lofzang op Nederland door Ali aan het eind van zijn column doet me goed. Zoals Jacques Brel Vlaanderen bezingt zo zou ik graag eens een lofdicht horen over dit platte land. Of een verhaal als Hansje Brinker met zijn vinger in de dijk, maar dan met een Mohammed in de hoofdrol. Dan mag het nog een middelvinger ook zijn.
Ik maak me grote zorgen over de ontwikkelingen in dit mooie land. Het lijkt wel of teveel mensen op een grote KLADDERADATSCH afstomen. Een soort catastrofiele neiging alsof geweld reinigt.
Laat deze stemming niet een zichzelf vervullende voorspelling worden. Nu gaat de ontwikkeling met een eigen dynamiek op de loop.
De remmers in de samenleving moeten nu in actie komen om deze op hol geslagen trein voor station Heilloos Einde te stoppen. Daarna moet de wissel om. Elke richting is beter dan de huidige koers.
Dat goden dit land mogen behoeden schrijft de ongelovige

evert

----------


## phoenix

"En toch zijn er raakvlakken wat dat betreft. Waren de Molukkers terroristen in 1975/'77, zijn de moslims/Marokkanen dat nu."


zozo Rebel_1963 

En rechtvaardigt dat het terrorist zijn van moslims/Marokkanen?
De acties 1975/'77 waren een statement van niet nagekomen beloften en ereschulden aan onze gemeenschap welke eeuwen ten dienste heeft gestaan van de Staat der Nederlanden. Tevens moet ik er ook nog even op wijzen dat wij ons leven hebben gegeven voor datgene wat Nederland nu is. De hoedanig van onze dienst aan de Staat der Nederlanden, is iets waar wij trots op zijn. Kunt U dat ook zeggen?

Alleen al het vervullen van dienstplicht uit Uw moslim gemeenschappen in land van herkomst, na vestiging in Nederland, zou U al moeten classificeren voor intrekking van Nederlands Staatsburgerschap !!

Indien wij als Nederlanders (ja U leest het goed), al tijdelijk in buitenlandse krijgsdienst treden of als huurling aangemerkt worden dan lopen wij al het risico ons Nederlands staatsburgerschap te verliezen.
De privileges welke door de Staat der Nederlanden op dat punt aan Uw gemeenschappen wordt verleend is al ongehoord.

En kunt U wellicht zeggen wat de associatie van Uw land in de geschiedenis is met de Staat der Nederlanden ?

De acties van 1975/'77 waren dat van vrijheidstrijders niet terroristen.
Gaarne Uw verontschuldigingen op dat punt!!
Wilt U de naam van die acties even associren met Uw Moslim-terrorisme !

----------


## Hawa

Ik kan nog wel verder in de geschiedenis duiken.Vooral in de Colijn tijdperk. Was het niet zo dat mensen die geen geloof hadden,geen brood kregen van de Christenen.In Friesland leefde de arme bevolking in plaggenhutten.Er waren opstootjes,die werden dan uitelkaar geslagen,en oproerkraaiers in de gevangenis gegooid. Niet zolang geleden hoor! En in 1951 kwamen de molukker.Inderdaad in de kampen van Vught terecht. En in Fochtelo. Nabij Oosterwolde.Mijn tante heeft zich ontfermt over die kinderen. Anders konden ze niet normaal naar school. Nederlandse mensen deden hun best. We kregen weer ander voedsel in ons bekrompen pakket. Maar is het niet zo dat de Nederlandse Regering deze bevolkingsgroep misleidt heeft. Eerst naar Nederland en dan weer terug naar land van herkomst.Heeft de Indonesiche regering hier niet schuld aan. En mijnheer Tonke Dragt was landverrader.Ach laat mij wel zijn. Marokkaanse cultuur heeft dit land ook mee opgebouwd. En Turkse cultuur.En welke cultuur wel niet.Joegoslavische,Griekse,Italiaanse.Maar kijk dan om je heen. Wat een volklore.Heerlijk die eten,die geuren,die muziek. Maar sinds die moord op Pim is dit land echt zienderogen achteruit gegaan. Er lopen genoeg wolven rond in schaapskleren. En er zijn rechtse groeperingen vanuit Turkije en ook Marokko hier beland.Je moest opletten wat je deed en wat je vertelde,anders kon je weleens in land van herkomst met je radicale ideeen in de gevangenis belanden.Niet zolang geleden.Vrijheid van menigsuiting is niet voor iedereen weggelegd.Neem van mij aan dat de angst er nog behoorlijk in zit.Zie je ook niet die radicale verschuivingen in Indonesie.Christen zijn bang voor Moslims. Maar hoe komt dat dan! Kijk naar Hutsi en Tutsi.Waarom kunnen beschavingen niet met elkaar leven,mdat dictator alles uit verband rukt.Ook met Moslims.En hoe meer expansie drift,des temeer vrouwen onderdrukt worden.Hirchi Ali Ali..heeft nu status als vrijheidstrijdster..New York Times..en Bush ..en Sharon..Wha! Wat een onrechtvaardige wereld is dit toch.Koppen bijelkaar.Inscha Allah!!

----------


## phoenix

Beste Hawa,

Inderdaad het zijn vooral mensen welke erop uit zijn om van een ander beter te worden door tweedracht te zaaien.

Wat zijn de meeste politici nu in het algemeen ?
Mensen welke door het creeeren van "politieke anarchie" zichzelf verrijken over de rug van de belastigbetaler. en daarmee hun "Nieuwe Aristocratie" proberen uit te breiden.

Als het erop aankomt dan heb je eigenlijk twee keuzes:

1 De vrijheid van het leven in een sociale verzorgingsstaat met al zijn regeltjes.

2 De vrijheid van ruimte, met een harde omstandigheden van levensonderhoud.

Bij 1 heb je natuurlijk te maken met politici, bij 2 geldt de wet van de sterkste.

Dus Hawa wat zou je kiezen? Wat is natuurlijk, wat niet ?


Phoenix

----------


## Hawa

Ik kies voor verzorgins-staat. Niet voor model die Wilders voorstaat,Amerikaanse toestanden. Kijk hoe het daar toe gaat in Amerika.Gezinnen die wel de kinderen verzekeren en hun zelf maar niet,vanwege geld gebrek. In Nederland zijn we best wel verwend.Vergeleken met andere landen. Mede door de Euro is dit land en ook onze buurlanden aan het wegzinken in economische krises. En we moeten goed opletten dat we niet op schaap in wolfskleren gaan stemmen,zoals in de jaren 30..Ik vind dat burgers sociaal aktief moeten zijn ook naar de buren toe. Maar het Europese parlement snijdt de boel kapot.En dan krijg je ook onlusten zoals de boeren in Frankrijk doen en het vrachtwagen verkeer van ons land b.v. in Duitland,die heffingen.Door al die regels gaan we met zijn allen gek worden.Je ziet zo langzamerhand alleen maar onheilspellend nieuws in de krant staan.B.v. dat vmbo schoollieren straks in de miljoenen werkloos gaan worden. Nou ja. Wat moeten die Polen dan hier. Als er iemand werkloos is,en aan de bak gaat(werk) moet er compensatie tegenover staan,dat je het ruimer krijgt,en niet in die uitkering blijft hangen. In de ziekenhuizen zijn enorme wachtlijsten,maar dat is de rompslomp van een verkeerd magement,waar patienten,en ook doktoren en verplegen personeel de dupe van worden. Balkenende heeft gezegt aan die Top crimielen,dat ze eens rekenschap moeten gaan afleggen tov de rest van Nederland.Als die miljoenen aan een persoon,moet aan banden worden gelegd..Oke..Maar ik weet het ook soms niet precies..Ik denk er wel overna.Inscha Allah!!

----------


## Hawa

Kiezen! Wat een verschrikkelijk woord.Je moet kiezen tussen goed en kwaad. Soms valt er niks te kiezen dan val je er gelijkin. Ja.Is ook stukje maatschappij.En niet mis te verstaan. Hoeveel kinderen raken de dupe van stress,ouderlijk onvermogen.De dood! Hulpverlening is onontbeerlijk.Deze maatschappij mag deze veelzzijdige problematiek niet de rug toekeren. Er is nog veel werk aan de winkel. En die berichten over gelukkig gezinnen blijken helemaal niet waar te zijn.Is maar een moment opname hoe je in de plooi houdt voor je medestaanders.Die ook weer met zichzelf bezig zijn.En ook niet kunnen constateren dat er iets mis is.Ofdat je als buren voortdurend aan de bel trekt.En dan komt er niemand.Is hierarchie..Een bureucratische fascisme vind ik! We hebben de bek vol van.Over rechtvaardigheid en democratieeen..Voorwaar telt die dan......
Nu waar ..niet in deze tijd......IK hoop Inscha Allah...in alle rechtvaardigheid..en strijdbaaarheid...maar voor wie dan!!!!!!

----------


## Descendent

Oh ehh ach ja hmm
Weet niet wat ik hier nog aan toe moet voegen, dat de samenleving niet perfect is, lijkt me duidelijk. ZOveel problemen, zo weinig goede oplossingen, zijn ze er wel?
Wie het weet mag het zeggen, maar ik ga koffie drinken.

----------


## ricknick3

Ali Eldaouadi kijkt nooit na de eigen fouten van de moslim gemeenschap zelf als zowel in nederland als buitenland. Wij als moslims moeten een keer na onze eigen fouten kijken en wat we eigenlijk doen en niet steeds schuld geven aan ander. De zogenaamde moslims als Ben Laden en andere terroristen hebben de islam een slechte naam gegeven maar niet alleen hun ook arabische regimes hebben de ware islam verkracht. Natuurlijk en ik geef ze gelijk denken de westerse mensen wat een idioote religie. Ali Eldaoudi kijk eerst na de eigen fouten van onze mede moslims hier in nederland. De marokkaanse jongeren hebben het zelf verpest voor hun volk en mij. Ik zou zeggen kijk eerst na je eigen zondes en dan werpe de eerst steen. De moslims hebben het zelf voor zich verpest en voor mij. De echte moslims houden zich stil en zeggen niks alleen de idioten als ben laden etc laten ze aan het woord. Waar zijn al die miljoenen imams en schriftgeleerden die zich tegen geweld uitspreken. Niet Nederlanders zijn schuld aan imago marokkanen maar de marokkanen zelf, laat een keer de zogenaamde moslim ouderen hun kinderen eens opvoeden dan ze op straat te laten. een goede moslim spreekt ander op zijn fouten en corrigeert ze. Een goede moslim voed ze kinderen met normen en waarden op. Dus moslims kijk eerst na wat jullie fout doen dan altijd schuld geven aan ander. Ok zonder die ander hadden jullie er puinhoop van gemaakt. Ik en mijn medemoslim laten we zelf eerst onze eigen rotzooi opruimen dan steeds steeds steeds de ander de schuld geven.

----------


## phoenix

Beste Hawa en Ricknick,


Ikzelf ben betrokken geweest en nog steeds op vrij hoog niveau actief bezig met diverse veelomvattende projecten.

Inderdaad Hawa, allereerst problemen intern Nederland oplossen. Klopt dat politici niet meer veel voorstellen dan populistische marionetten, welke hun eigen positie en imago laten prevaleren boven het belang van velen. De werkeloosheid onder de (Marokkaanse ?) jongeren .......... 

Ik heb op hoog niveau ervoor gepleit dat de Nieuwe Europese landen uit Oost-Europa restrictief worden toegelaten. Probleem is dat veel politici vaak TOTAAL niet weten waar ze het over hebben.
Liet Balkenende weten dat wij moeten leren delen met onze nieuwe Oost-Europese lidstaten. Waarom denken jullie dat de Polen, Slowaken, Hongaren etc. ver onder de prijs in Nederland kunnen werken.

Daar ikzelf veelvuldig voor werkzaamheden in Oost-Europa zit, ben ik tot een aantal merkwaardige constateringen gekomen. Na de Perestrojka en de val van het Communisme in die landen, hebben veel burgers uit die landen de huizen waar zij op dat moment in woonden veelal van de Staat of regering van die landen "cadeau" gekregen. 20-30% van de mensen had ook ergens op het land een "dacha"/ landhuis in een dorp met 1-3 hectare grond voor de verbouwing van groenten etc. etc.
Probleem is Hawa dat die mensen nu in West-Europa kunnen werken k voor salarissen sterk onder die van West-Europeanen. Daarnaast kunnen ze door het telen van groenten etc. 3-6 maanden kosten op hen andere primaire levens behoeften. Kortom het merendeel van onze nieuwe Oosterburen hoeft zich geen zorgen maken over hun eerste primaire levens behoefte namelijk huisvesting. En daarnaast kunnen ze gedeeltelijk in hun andere primaire levensbehoefte voorzien, nl. voedsel.

Kortom, door de arrogantie van de Nederlandse regering (en) Europese regeringen stevenen we af op een zeer onstabiele arbeidsmarkt met hoge werkeloosheid.

Ik raad jullie aan om eens te kijken naar het rapport van de Ministerie van Sociale Zaken en Werkgelegenheid. Daar is door het CWI een rapport uitgebracht. Dat rapport heet "Arbeidsmarkt Prognose 2003-2008". daarin wordt de gehele arbeidsmarkt van Nederland onder veel invalshoeken weergegeven. Uitkomst van dit verhaal ... "raak je werkeloos in deze periode tussen 2003-2008" dan is het moeilijk om weer aan het werk te komen.
Men is echter een belangrijk item in dit rapport vergeten mee te nemen ...... nl. de toetreding van de nieuwe Europese lidstaten met hooggekwalificeerde en gemotiveerde mensen. De werkloosheid in Nederland onder de Autochtone en Allochtone zal blijven bestaan en niet meer afnemen, dus ook niet na 2008. 
Ik heb dit meerder malen schriftelijk aangekaart bij de "hoge heren" ...., nooit een repons gehad. Eigenlijk viel ook niets anders te verwachten in die "regentencultuur van" van hen met zeer kwalijke en "a" sociale kantjes.

Tragisch is dat de Europese regeringen niet een "restrictieve" toelating van deze landen hebben willen realiseren. 

De mensen uit de nieuw lidstaten voelen zich nog meer Europeaan, en vinden dat zij meer rechten hebben, omdat hun landen in de opbouwende fasen bevinden met wat voorrechten en privileges.

Ik spreek mijn vrees uit dat daardoor de Moslim gemeenschap in de verdrukking komt.

In deze beste ricknick3, moeten wij gezamenlijk onze rootzooi opruimen. Niet alleen hebben een aantal onder jullie slechte situatie gecreerd, maar ook een aantal onder ons en uiteraard bedoel ik ook daarmee onze "hoge heren" in Nederland en Europa.

Deze hoge heren zijn namelijk vergeten dat wij als burgers van Nederland en Europa hun een positie hebben gegeven om er voor te zorgen dat er een "fatsoenlijke" werk en levenssfeer gecreerd wordt. Het begint er steeds meer op te lijken dat zij ons gebruiken om hun status en imago op te vijzelen.
Daarmee creren zij niets anders dan een "nieuwe aristocratie", welke zich verrijkt over de ruggen van "autochtone" en "allochtone" belastingbetalers. Deze hoge heren zullen dan ook voor niets terugdeinzen om de "moslimgemeenschap" als bliksem afleider gebruiken voor de sociaal-maatschappelijke onvrede, en nog meer "belastinggelden" innen om hun "anti-terreur" beleid vorm te geven, in plaats van dat geld te besteden aan de sociaal-maatschappelijke ongelijkheid en onvrede. Hierdoor stellen de hoge hoge heren zich eigenlijk boven de wet, en maken zich schuldig aan bestuurlijk terrorisme.

Bin Laden terrorrist ? Wat was Robin Hood in zijn tijd, Of Wilhelm Tell in zijn tijd, Che Guevarra etc. etc.
Slaat een "politiek" systeem extreem door, dan leert de geschiedenis dat vroeg of laat anderen gaan polariseren om vervolgens de andere extreme zijde op te zoeken om hiermee een balans te creren ...

Vreemd ? Nee slechts de wet van natuur en het Universum waarin wij leven

----------


## ricknick3

Met je eens phoenix helemaal. Veel marokkaanse jongeren zitten zonder baan en daardoor worden ze makkelijk een prooi voor extrimisten. Laat de regering van Nederland de bedrijven harder straffen als ze geen allochtonen aan nemen. De nederlandse regering weet dat er bedrijven zijn die geen Marokkanen aan nemen maar doet er geen reet aan. De enige middel om allochtonen en met name Marokkanen te laten integreren is door middel van werk en scholing. Iemand zonder baan heeft geen ritme en doel en raakt daardoor geisoleerd en verbittert. Net als in Amerika met positiefe discriminatie de allochtonen aan het werk helpen. Er zijn genoeg bewijzen dat er bedrijven systematische Marokkanen weigeren, dit kan toch niet in een democratie land waar iedereen gelijk moet worden behandeld. De Nederlandse regering heeft de sleutel om Marokkanen in de samenleving goed te laten integreren.

----------


## knight

salam,
Ik wil enkele dingen kwijt.
Als hier in Nederland over moslims wordt gepraat wordt altijd gekozen voor het woord: islamieten. We zijn geen islamieten maar moslims. Er kan gezegd worden dat er geen verschil is tussen de twee worden. Maar in werkelijkheid het woord islamieten heeft een negatieve lading. Het gaat(bewust of onbewust) altijd gepaard met geweld en autobomen aanslagen, bloed.. Ik wil het hier niet oer een complot hebben tegen moslims maar zoals ik altijd heb geleerd: de dingen bij hun namen noemen.
Wat s te merken valt is dat het autochtonen passieve staan en vragen van de allochtonen veel moeite te doen voorde integratie en inburgering mijn vraag is waarom doet geen enkele autochtoon een poging om de cultuur van de andere te gaan begrijpen in plaats van alles als achterlijk te gaan bestempelen. Autochtonen zijn ook verantwoordelijk voor het (versie) van islam die hier in Nederland wordt gepresenteerd. 
Wat wij nodig hebben is een van beide kanten inspanning om de dikke ijs muren te breken voor een vreedzaam samen leven.

----------


## Hawa

Je hebt gelijk night..we moeten het samen doen,maar er zijn nog vele misvattingen onder nederlanders die ik ken als vrienden,collegaas of wat al niet wat. Laatst hoorde ik van pabo studente die stage loopt in basisonderwijs dat zij Poerim feest wilde gaan houden in de onderbouw.Dit werd gelijk door de mentor zwaar veroordeeld dit kon niet doorgaan,vanwege moslim kinderen in de groep. Nou ja zeg! We moeten al met onze kinderen beginnen dat er veel geloven en feesten zijn in Nederland.En wat is er nu mis aan een feest.Maar die pabo-studente weet ook weinig over Islam. Ik vraag mij af wat de Pabo doet in haar onderwijs om studenten weg te wijzen in allerlei geloven,en opvoedingspatronen. Via het onderwijs an iedereen met elkaar integreren.Ik zie ook genoeg voorbeelden dat suikerfeest ook wordt gevierd op een basisschool waar maar enkele moslimkinderen opzitten..En dat streelt mijn hart,en die kinderen vinden het heerlijk om getrakteerd te worden op allerlei lekker hapjes..Inscha Allah!!

----------


## Mo-tje

> _Geplaatst door phoenix_ 
> *Gaarne verontschuldigen van Uw kant!!
> 
> Wij als Ambonese en Indische gemeenschap willen op generlei wijze vergeleken worden met Uw situatie !
> Terugkijkend op de geschiedenis, hebben wij ons ingezet voor de Staat der Nederlanden. Wij hebben eeuwen heen grote offers moeten brengen voor datgene wat Nederland nu is geworden. Kunt U dat ook zeggen ?
> Heeft U er wel bij stil gestaan dat wij tijdens de tweede wereldoorlog in Japanse internerings en concentratiekampen hebben gezeten, waarbij velen van ons de dood vonden ?
> Het "koude" onthaal in Nederland, en de belofte van terugkeer wat nooit is nagekomen ? Wij hebben ons tegen wil en dank wel geintgreerd, en zijn daarom gerespecteerd. U heeft nog altijd Uw paspoort om terug te keren naar land van herkomst. Kunt U dat ook van ons stellen ?
> Is het is een ereschuld van de Staat der Nederlanden alleen naar ons toe, waar uw bevolkigsgroep totaal niets mee te maken heeft. !!!
> Als U uw geschiedenins van Uw land en Nederland goed bestudeerd had, dan had U geweten dat Nederland al eeuwen lang gezamenlijk met andere Europese landen diverse oorlogen gevoerd had tegen diverse Noord-Afrikaanse landen waaronder Uw land.
> ...



Wees er trots op joh......Ingezet voor Nederland... complimentjes hoor..
Ik vraag me af, waar U het recht vandaan haalt om te concluderen dat Ik me niet heb ingezet voor Nederland????



Dus ik moet integreren wil ik gerespecteert worden???
Alleen daarom al , heb ik er spijt van dat ik ben geintegreerd.....

----------


## Hawa

Waarom zeg je dat nou. Wat is het verschil in integratie.Kijk naar alle burgers hier in Nederland.Kijk naar de opkomst en vooral uitslag over de grondwet.In de meest christelijke gebiedsdelen zoals Urk hebben massaal tegengestemd.Die kijken toch ook niet vooruit in hun christelijke moraal.Die vissen liever de afrikaanse zeeen leeg.Het gaat alleen maar om geld.Daarom volgens mij ook die tweespalt. Indonesie is moslim land,maar door kolonisatie wonen daar ook christenen. Als je nu christen,moslim of humanist bent,gaat de toekomst voor iedereen,belangrijk zijn.Niks meer of minder.Maar ja Europa gaat gebukt onder enorme recessie,en de mensen met de platste portemonnaie hebben er het eerste last van.De rest,de rijken,hebben zoveel geld,die geven niks uit.Gaan liever op het geld zitten,die verdomde zuinigheid.En maar klagen.Als je geld hebt heb je niks te verliezen,nou ja,je geld.Maar als je ziek wordt kan je alles betalen,de rest niet.Dus.Integreren geld voor heel Nederland,ook onder die bekrompen Nederlanders.Steek je handen uit de mouwen,geeft je geld eens weg,aan iemand die het nodig heeft.Maar ach! Wat je nu weer leest in de krant,binnen half jaar tijd,zes moorden,fatwa! Minister Verdonk schreeuwt moord en brand.Maar zij vergeet de Nederlanders,hoeveel vrouwen en kinderen zijn niet afgeslacht! Over integratie gesproken!! Ik keur dit af,tenstelligste!! Wanneer gaan we in vrede leven met elkaar! Ik blijf positief..inscha Allah!!

----------


## Falankinsi

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
*Waarom zeg je dat nou. Wat is het verschil in integratie.Kijk naar alle burgers hier in Nederland.Kijk naar de opkomst en vooral uitslag over de grondwet.In de meest christelijke gebiedsdelen zoals Urk hebben massaal tegengestemd.Die kijken toch ook niet vooruit in hun christelijke moraal.Die vissen liever de afrikaanse zeeen leeg.Het gaat alleen maar om geld.Daarom volgens mij ook die tweespalt. Indonesie is moslim land,maar door kolonisatie wonen daar ook christenen. Als je nu christen,moslim of humanist bent,gaat de toekomst voor iedereen,belangrijk zijn.Niks meer of minder.Maar ja Europa gaat gebukt onder enorme recessie,en de mensen met de platste portemonnaie hebben er het eerste last van.De rest,de rijken,hebben zoveel geld,die geven niks uit.Gaan liever op het geld zitten,die verdomde zuinigheid.En maar klagen.Als je geld hebt heb je niks te verliezen,nou ja,je geld.Maar als je ziek wordt kan je alles betalen,de rest niet.Dus.Integreren geld voor heel Nederland,ook onder die bekrompen Nederlanders.Steek je handen uit de mouwen,geeft je geld eens weg,aan iemand die het nodig heeft.Maar ach! Wat je nu weer leest in de krant,binnen half jaar tijd,zes moorden,fatwa! Minister Verdonk schreeuwt moord en brand.Maar zij vergeet de Nederlanders,hoeveel vrouwen en kinderen zijn niet afgeslacht! Over integratie gesproken!! Ik keur dit af,tenstelligste!! Wanneer gaan we in vrede leven met elkaar! Ik blijf positief..inscha Allah!!* [/QUOTE

Van Falankinsi:
Miss Hawa. Ik vind dat u zich nogal afzet tegen alles wat naar Nederlandse normen ruikt. Vanaf de eerste zin moppert u op Nederlanders.
Nederlanders zijn een handelsvolk. Niets voor niets worden zij de Chinezen van het Westen genoemd. Ik weet niet uit welk gedeelte u komt van Marokko of bent u wellicht in Nederland geboren?
Wanneer u uit het armste gedeelte van Marokko zou komen woont u nu
in het paradijselijk Nederland en dan mag u Allah op uw knieen danken in zo"n welvarend land te wonen.
U smijt zoals gewoonlijk alles op een hoop en er is geen staart of kop aan te vinden. 
Lang leve de Ambonnezen. Zij hebben al kostte het grote moeite zich prima in de Nederlandse samenleving aangepast en wij kunnen het samen goed met elkaar vinden en dat kan van een bepaald soort Marokkanen niet gezegd worden.
Om met uw woorden te eindigen InschaAllah.

----------


## Hawa

Ik zet mij niet af tegen Nederlandse samenleving. We leven hier in een meting pot.Overal uit alle gebiedsdelen wonen mensen hier in Nederland.Die hun best doen,die erbij horen.Maar....dat is het hele eieren eten voelen ze zich wel betrokken met dit lland.Krijgen de mensen die inderdaad willen werken en studeren wel wat ze verdienen.U zegt wel dat de Ambonnezen zich thuis voelen.Ze moeten zich wel thuis voelen,ze hebben geen keus.In Nederland gaat het goed met de rijken..vandaag kopje Nrc-handelsblad...102.600 miljonairs bezitten 235 miljard. Vorig jaar gestegen met 2.4 procent. Dit onderzoek is vandaag gepubliceerd door de amerikaanse zakenbank Merril Lynch en adviesbureau Capemini.Samen bezitten deze Nederlandse rijken 310 miljard dolar(253 miljard euro dat is 8 millard meer dan vorig jaar. Nou dan! En als U zegt wat moet je blij zijn dat je hier woont,ja natuurlijk is iedereen blij om hier te wonen.Maar je mag wel kritiek hebben,en dat is maar goed ook.In Marokko ga je de bak in,als je in verzet komt.Dat mag U niet vergelijken met dit land.U denkt zeker dat die gebiedsdelen achterlijk zijn.Nou ja zeg.Familie banden zijn sterker dan de rest,dat is zeker zo,maar als minister Verdonk,weer haar vinger op wondde legt,is waardeloos.Meestal Afghanen zijn slachtoffer,de meeste vrouwen worden daar gewoon inelkaar gemept,normaal dus! Dus Verdonk zeg dan wie de groep is..Maar vertel ook over de Nederlanders die hun vrouw en kinderen vermoorden..Schijn bedriegt.Wat een leuk gezin is dat,even later liggen ze harstikke dood...Hoe kan dat dan!! Dus de meetlat ligt weer scheef.en de moslim bevolking wordt weer in kwaad daglicht gesteld,dus angst essen saille aus(angst vreet de ziel op)zoals Theo van Gogh ooit eens vertelde....Nederland is opgebouwd door verschillende nationaliteiten,in verleden,maar dat kan dus nu ook,alleen moeten ze de kans krijgen...en dat gebeurd volgens mij niet...

----------


## Falankinsi

Beantwoord door Falankinsi:
In reactie op je antwoord miss Hawa mijn complimenten voor de manier
waarop je je uitdrukt in het Nederlands. Ik vind het in je te prijzen,
ondanks dat je wel eens wild om je heen slaat (begrijp me goed ik bedoel dit niet letterlijk maar in woorden) en probeer je standpunt uiteen te zetten. Ik ben het niet altijd met je eens maar je hebt durf
en dat is prijzenswaardig.
Als ik verneem dat een 234000 vrouwen van buitenlandse komaf geen woord Nederlands spreekt en praktisch niet buiten komen dan vind ik dit een erbarmelijke zaak.Er wordt nu aan gewerkt met medewerking van prinses Maxima e.a. deze vrouwen te betrekken in de Nederlandse samenleving en hoop ook dat dit een geslaagde zaak zal worden.

----------


## Hawa

Ik weet gewoon dat prinses Maxima haar best doet. Zij voelt als buitenstaander,als anders talige de ware betekenis om hier te wonen.Zij is geen(gelukkig) minister Rita Verdonk.Zij heeft een menselijk hart.Ook voor de mannen is Maxima een waardig persoon die veel vertrouwen inboezemt. Het duurt wel even maar met de vrouwen komt het wel goed. En ik hoop ook dat de mannen een andere weg inslaan en niet zich laten ringeloren door geklets in die koffiehuizen waar ze elkaar niet altijd na aan het hart liggen.Jaloezie is natuurlijk in alle gebiedsdelen te vinden,en achterdocht ook. De Nederlanders kunnen er ook wat van,kijk maar naar die uitslag over de grondwet.Als vrijland hadden we ja moeten stemmen en goede voorbeeld weer moeten laten tonen,ook in dit diepe dal waar we met zijn allen in zitten. Ik zag net een Turkse man hier in Nederland,eerst in discussie met Willy Walden..Geert Wilders..Ja zeg. Turkije is seculiere moslim staat. Daar hebben we iets aan.Oezbekistan hoort daar ook bij en al die gebiedsdelen rondom Turkije.Is alleen maar een verrijking voor ons land,en vooral voor Europa.Maar we zijn nu wel echt conservatief en bang,dus verschillen we dan van Marokkaanse bevolking die hier altijd als zondenbok fungeert.We hebben heel veel Marokkanen die verdienste leveren,in voetbal,literatuur,kunst,muziek en in hun zware werk wat ze wel niet doen.Laten we niet over de boefjes hebben,daar moet ook een regel voor getroffen worden.Maar bekrompenheid heerst echt wel onder Nederlanders,vind ik.Ik moet hun vaak de weg wijzen hoe het nu wel zit.De meesten zijn gewoonweg bang.Maar voor wat!Ja wat de regering hun voorspiegelt.Kijk als er een homoseksueel inelkaar wrdt geslagen,lijkt het net of dat elke dag of erger steeds meer voorkomt.Als je Paul de Leeuw hoort,valt het wel mee,en je moet ook niet zo uitdagend over straat wandelen,dan wakker je het vuurtje vanzelf wel aan.Dus als iedereen zich nu beetje aanpast,komt het echt wel goed...En als ik hoor dat in azg ook homoseksuelen worden inelkaar geslagen is het de zaak van het personeel hier iets aan te gaan doen.Zo is ook radicalisering vanuit die azg-s in Nederland verspreid,en land met oogklepen op,en de verkeerde personen,groepen,mensen krijgen de schuld van hun verkeerde beleid......

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Ik weet gewoon dat prinses Maxima haar best doet. Zij voelt als buitenstaander,als anders talige de ware betekenis om hier te wonen.Zij is geen(gelukkig) minister Rita Verdonk.Zij heeft een menselijk hart.Ook voor de mannen is Maxima een waardig persoon die veel vertrouwen inboezemt. Het duurt wel even maar met de vrouwen komt het wel goed. En ik hoop ook dat de mannen een andere weg inslaan en niet zich laten ringeloren door geklets in die koffiehuizen waar ze elkaar niet altijd na aan het hart liggen.Jaloezie is natuurlijk in alle gebiedsdelen te vinden,en achterdocht ook. De Nederlanders kunnen er ook wat van,kijk maar naar die uitslag over de grondwet.Als vrijland hadden we ja moeten stemmen en goede voorbeeld weer moeten laten tonen,ook in dit diepe dal waar we met zijn allen in zitten. Ik zag net een Turkse man hier in Nederland,eerst in discussie met Willy Walden..Geert Wilders..Ja zeg. Turkije is seculiere moslim staat. Daar hebben we iets aan.Oezbekistan hoort daar ook bij en al die gebiedsdelen rondom Turkije.Is alleen maar een verrijking voor ons land,en vooral voor Europa.Maar we zijn nu wel echt conservatief en bang,dus verschillen we dan van Marokkaanse bevolking die hier altijd als zondenbok fungeert.We hebben heel veel Marokkanen die verdienste leveren,in voetbal,literatuur,kunst,muziek en in hun zware werk wat ze wel niet doen.Laten we niet over de boefjes hebben,daar moet ook een regel voor getroffen worden.Maar bekrompenheid heerst echt wel onder Nederlanders,vind ik.Ik moet hun vaak de weg wijzen hoe het nu wel zit.De meesten zijn gewoonweg bang.Maar voor wat!Ja wat de regering hun voorspiegelt.Kijk als er een homoseksueel inelkaar wrdt geslagen,lijkt het net of dat elke dag of erger steeds meer voorkomt.Als je Paul de Leeuw hoort,valt het wel mee,en je moet ook niet zo uitdagend over straat wandelen,dan wakker je het vuurtje vanzelf wel aan.Dus als iedereen zich nu beetje aanpast,komt het echt wel goed...En als ik hoor dat in azg ook homoseksuelen worden inelkaar geslagen is het de zaak van het personeel hier iets aan te gaan doen.Zo is ook radicalisering vanuit die azg-s in Nederland verspreid,en land met oogklepen op,en de verkeerde personen,groepen,mensen krijgen de schuld van hun verkeerde beleid......*



Van Falankinsi:
*Zo, die zit miss Hawa. Gescoord 1 - 0 voor jou.*

----------


## emzie donal

ik vind die colum ofzo maar stom ouwe

----------


## Hawa

het is zeker stom..dan beter dan de bom nou eh! Wat wil je dan betere wereld begin bij jezelf...Jij weet wat niemand weet,.maar als je eerlijk bent en spontaan dan is het gedaan met al die facilitieten,met die geiten met die neukers...jij bent toch daarr ik hierrrrrrrrrrr..zowaar ..wat een land ..wat een wereld....doe je zelf dan doe je al gek genoeg...en Allah is bij ons...inscha Allah!!

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *het is zeker stom..dan beter dan de bom nou eh! Wat wil je dan betere wereld begin bij jezelf...Jij weet wat niemand weet,.maar als je eerlijk bent en spontaan dan is het gedaan met al die facilitieten,met die geiten met die neukers...jij bent toch daarr ik hierrrrrrrrrrr..zowaar ..wat een land ..wat een wereld....doe je zelf dan doe je al gek genoeg...en Allah is bij ons...inscha Allah!!*


Geplaatst door Falankinsi.

Toch niet op bevel.

----------


## Hawa

Ik hoop van niet. Trouwens tegenwoordig zetten ze oude dames van 90 jaar in de cel. Vor nixs,voor een broeklulletje,poliebroek,zijn dienstkleding nieteens aan. Dametje werkte even niet mee.Dat bedoel ik juist ook,je hoeft maar iets niet te doen of je krijgt al een flip.Er worden nogal wat onschuldige burgers aangehouden tegenwoordig. Maar die twee oude opaas waren wel echte boeven van eerste plank wilden nog iets voor hun pensioen inhalen. Er worden op bevel van Minister Rita twee imams het land uit gebonjourd. Wat die te verhapstukken hebben weet ik ook niet,maar ze wel in overleg met elkaar de Nederlands talige imams. Mijn zegen hebben ze alvast.Hier is Nederland wordt alles als radicaal bestempeld.En dat is jammer.Dan staat er weer in de krant dat de homo-leraren van schrik onder de tafel duiken van dat tuig. Maar op de Nederlandse voetbalvelden hebben ze ok al geen leven.Maar kijk dat is niet overal zo,ze moeten een keer het fijne ervan vertellen het goede wat hier in dit land gebeurd..In ieder geval is het nu mooi weer,dan lijkt ook alles wat rooskleuriger,en de vakantie komt er weer aaan...Nou dit belooft veel goeds...Inscha Allah!!

----------


## Falankinsi

*Hallo Miss Hawa, Het gaat toch wel goed met je he* 

Je hebt weer eens de vinger op de zere wonde gelegd.
Ik vind eigenlijk dat je uitblinkt in het vinden van verkeerde zaken in ons
knus Nederlandje. Ja, Miss Hawa die Imams zullen wel radicale leuzen hebben geroepen anders wordt je zo een twee drie dit land niet uitgesodemietert.
Trouwens ik dacht altijd dat in moskee en kerk juist wordt gepredikt dat je een ander net zo moet eerbiedigen als dat je zelf graag ook wordt gerespecteerd. 
Er zullen hier best goede Imams zijn daar twijfel ik niet aan.
Maar in een mand met vele goede appels zouden er ook wat rotte tussen kunnen zitten. (Dit is beeldspraak zoals je wel begrijpt).
Blijf vooral schrijven op deze site. En stel het maar aan de kaak wanneer er weer iets onregelmatigs gebeurd.
Mijn beste groeten.

----------


## Hawa

In Nederland is onze prinses Beatrix in Staphorst belandt.De zoveelste plek waar ze haar interessante gezicht en inspiratie drift laat zien. Ik vind het Koningshuis wel lichtend voorbeeld voor ons land. Er gaat er immer democraties aan toe. Maar als de SGP geen vrouwen in de politiek wil zetten vanwege een bijbelse spreuk,vrouwen mogen niet deelnemen in gemeente. In de tijd van profetieeen had je niet eens gemeente raden laat staan politiek. Dat is toch achterlijk. De vrouwen riepen al dat dit fundamentalisme is van de eerste plank. Als een imaam zegt dat je vrouw een tik mag verkopen,zoals een klein kind,moet die man het land uit. Maar goed kinderen mogen niet meer geslagen worden en vrouwen al helemaal niet. Maar het land uit gezet worden. Imaams weten zo langzamerhand niet meer wat ze nu wel of niet mogen zeggen. Ik zeg maar weer er wordt met twee maten gemeten. Als ik de zwarte kousen kerk zie uitkomen met zwarte kleren aan,is dit voor mij zeer deprimerend. In landen als Pakistan,Afganistan,Iran,Egypte,nou noem de hele zantemekraam maar op is het een kleurrijk gebeuren. Het eten de kleren niks mis mee,alleen de vrijheid,het fundament moet anders,maar het westen helpt ook niet mee.Wat kan het westen het schelen als Moslim mannen een vrouwen slaan,of kinderen niet naar schhool kunnen,nee geld is belangrijker dan vrijheid.Westerse landen zijn meestal allemaal democratisch. Het westen wil dan ook graag hun moraal democratie in het vaandel roepen.Zo wordt de wereld nooit een paradijs,dus eerst naar ons zelf kijken,en dan naar anderen.....Kerk en staat moeten gescheiden blijven maar ik vraag mij af of Amerika dat wel doet..Amerikaanse en Nederlandse volk niks mis mee, alleen de politiek is waardeloos....

----------


## Falankinsi

Hallo Miss Hawa:
U hebt weer enkele kruidige uitspraken gedaan. Ik moet je zeggen dat je wel zeer op de hoogte bent van de gebeurtenissen, zowel in Nederland en ook worldwide.
Wat de vrouwen van de staatkundige gereformeerde gemeente betreft
kan ik er niet omheen dat je hier ook van fundenmentalisme kan spreken maar niet in de betekenis van vijandigheid.
Zij zitten natuurlijk op een eiland wat hun gewoontes betreft. Vergelijkende voorbeelden zijn toch ook de gezinnen die uit het RIF- of Atlasgebergete van Marokko komen.
De tijd is hen voorbijgegaan en zij leven nog in die mate dat wat in de koran of bijbel staat je letterlijk moet nemen.
In bepaalde delen van Nederland (zoals het gebied van de Hoekse waard en enkele dorpen in Zeeland en ook de Veluwe vindt men deze 
zeer streng gereformeerden, die dan ook de teksten in Bijbel letterlijk nemen.
Je hebt gelijk dat vrouwen geen spreekrecht hebben daar wordt dan ook verwezen in de Bijbel in 1 Corinthiers 14 verzen 34 - 36.
<Zoals in alle gemeenten der heiligen moeten de vrouwen in de gemee
<te zwijgen; want het is haar niet vergund te spreken, maar zij moeten
<ondergeschikt blijven, zoals ook de wet zegt. En als zij iets te weten wil
<len komen moeten zij thuis haar man om opheldering vragen, want het
<staat lelijk voor een vrouw te spreken in de gemeente.
<Of is het woord Gods bij u begonnen? Of heeft het alleen u bereikt.
Tot zover de tekst waar ik me niet zo goed in kan vinden.

----------


## Hawa

Ja ik ben veel in de war met mijn gedachten over alles en nog wat. Nu schiet mij weer te binnen,zijn wij niet verdreven vanuit paradijs.En nu dan hier duizenden jaren later zitten we nog elkander uit te moorden,dwang op te leggen omwille van Alah,vrede met allen!! Ik vraag mij af,willen we dan echt samen zijn,alle volkeren op deze draaiende aarbol. Ik ben Allah zo dankbaar en blij dat ik elke dag wel iets anders ervaar. Zoal als iedereen,die heimwee heeft naar zijn vaderland,en het systeem bekritiseert waarin hij of zij zich vertoeft. Is dit dat ook niet paradijs te wonen waar iedereen tolerantie in aanschijns heeft. Maar welaan mij broeder en zuster,het zij niet zo te zijn. Waar een wil is ..is een waarheid.een waarheid maakt jezelf,niet in systeem,als individu,als mens,als zijn.Maar als je dwangmatig iets wordt opgelegd,is nooit vrijheid. Maar wat is vrijheid dan zoals je het zelf ziet,waar je bang voor bent,dat alle muren oren hebben.Nee dat is geen vrijheid.Als je lief wilt hebben,de wereld,een verrijking,een opsporing naar het zijn. Ik hou van vrijeid ik kan niet denken in systemen ook niet volgens de Islam,Christen,Joden,of al die godsdienst-waanzinnigen die de hele tijd maar oorlog voeren. Nee Inscha Allah ik hou van U..ik aanschouw U daarwerkelijk in mijn geest en visie als de ware God. Maar inscha Allah..wanneerr komt het dan toch een keer goed...nog eenmaal in paradijs,waar iedereen zo bang voor is...Kom op...naar het paradijs met zijn allen...Hawa

----------


## KAASKOPPIN

nou sorry hoor maar die treinkapingen waren ook terroristische acties...net zo om van te kotsen als wat moslimfundies nu doen.

en gek ik zie die vergelijking wel ...het waren ook tweede generatie sufkoppen opgehitst door frusti papaas en mamaas...

en net als met sommige moslims claimen ze tot op heden het recht op eigen wijken cq straten ...in Nederland ....jakkes...

als het vrijheidsstrijders waren hadden ze lekker treinen moeten kapen op de molukken ofzo...jullie hielden toch ook schoolkinderen gegijzeld?

----------


## Hawa

Hey kaaskoppen....Al die bloedige onlustten kan je niet op conto van Nederlanders of zeg maar de minderheid aan moslims...Wij hebben deze gijzelingen niet gewild. Maar helaas toch gebeurd. We moeten hier leerling uittrekken,weten over het hoe en waarom. De hele misere was toch de ontknoping..de ontzetting.die deze onrechtmatige,hectische,terroristen,gijzelaars,te doen ontzetten. We weten inmiddels de gevolgen. Er staat nog een Tsjesteen terecht,de rest is dood. En al die kinderen. Die hele school Beslan is verdorven iets. Zo ook die trein. Waar mensen werden geliguideerd,enzomaar uit de trein rolden. Later werd de trein een doelwit van straaljager die de hele trein belaagdden met kogels. Het was een bloedbad! Maar we zijn vergevingsgezind,alles is opgelost,en de kapers zijn allang weer vrij,die het overleeft hebben. De slachtoffers van de treinkaping,zijn ook vergevingsgezind. Van beide partijen uit...is respect en liefde ....een groot geheel. Het liegen en bedriegen ...is gelukkig opgelost....Maarja..Beslan...Tsjetsjenie.....is echt erg! En niemand en dan ook niemand die aanklacht indiend tegen Poetin. Poetin is wreed. Tsjetsjenie is wreed..In die hele zuid-oost-Azie..hoek...zegt men....is een stalinistische tijdperk aan de gang....Weetje..daar wonen moslim-broeder en zuster....die ook vrede willen...democratisch zijn...maar..een verkeerd woord..en je wordt vermoord.....Dus kaaskoppen.....Vrede is groot goed...En ik ga ervoor..Ik wil denken zoals ik denk....en wil weten..hoegeschiedenissen zijn ontstaan en hoe op deze tijd en jaar. Is toch van de zotte!

----------

